# Watercooling Project - PT



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
this is my watercooling project, i started a couple weeks ago
here are pics since the begin


----------



## malware (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice, what are the temps of your Core 2 Duo E2160 CPU with the water cooling on it?


----------



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

i think the sensor is jammed, core temp and abit eq says its 67ºc under load (sayed the same with my thermalright cooler) and the block is cold to the touch, speedfan says 50ºc in load wich is much more credible


----------



## d44ve (Jul 24, 2007)

which radiator are you using?


----------



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=2&cat=5&page=1

this one with 2 noiseblocker xl2 fans


----------



## D_o_S (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 24, 2007)

NICE  is 3 ghz the top that you can oc with that chip and watercooling?


----------



## newconroer (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't worry about going by the 'to the touch' method.



Temps should be a bit lower than that. Can you tells your BIOS idle temperature?


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice setup but the temps do seem a little on the high side.

I run at around 30'c under full load with a AMD X2 5200 @ 3.0ghz watercooled. Like newconroer said bios is your best bet for a as close to accurate temp as you will get. Also I find coretemp to be a very good program, you can download it Here.


----------



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Don't worry about going by the 'to the touch' method.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps should be a bit lower than that. Can you tells your BIOS idle temperature?



i always do it
bios is wrong too
i need either a new bios or mobo

the mobo's fsb maxxed, not the chip


----------



## Chewy (Jul 25, 2007)

I would like a current whole pc picture since the 1st one is old  but nice pc.


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

forgot about this one


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

ahhh... looks good

do you have a picture of the back (looking towards the I/O shield)?


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

d44ve said:


> ahhh... looks good
> 
> do you have a picture of the back (looking towards the I/O shield)?



will take now
i did a mistake and it's half distilled water, half special liquid 
i'm prob going to buy more liquid


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

just found that 90mm red fan laying around


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

what kind of pump is that?


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

d44ve said:


> what kind of pump is that?



EHEIM S600 600litres/hour
with aquacomputer compacttube


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

do you have any links to the specs?

What is the max head height?

That is just as important if not MORE important than the flow rate


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

Nevermind, I found it....


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

on the pump it says:
Hmax m - 1.3
is that it?

edit:
is it good or bad?


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

btw, i fell in love with uv


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, this is what I found.....

It has a a max head height of 120cm, which is roughly 4 feet

Of which, that isnt very high. The Flow rate of 600 liters per hour is at a ZERO head height. So the higher you go, the lower the flow rate gets until you hit 4 feet. At that point the flow rate will be slim to none.

The reason why I am explain all of these is because of your water loop. It is a bit long..... I see you ran it so that it would look better, but you are loosing flow rate because of it.  

I would suggest making the smallest loop possible to maximize the flow rate, which will cool everything MUCH better


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

hum
any suggestions of places?
i can't put rad on bottom 'cause of pump


----------



## Frogger (Jul 25, 2007)

you could make something like  http://www.swiftnets.com/products/MCB-120-R2.asp  and mount the rad on the back.. but turn it 90* so it sits sideways and won't block your pci slots


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

That was exactly what I was thinking about!

Also, you dont need to run the lines so that they run on top of your MB.... just run them straight across.

Remember, the shortest distance between two points is a straight line


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

hum
kk
will try as soon as i get the new bottle of liquid


----------



## Canuto (Jul 25, 2007)

Badass


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking great m8....you do know, you will never shift the modding bug now 

Keep the pics coming after you fire up that Dremel


----------



## Chewy (Aug 19, 2007)

your pump is drowning man!... pull it out! 

looking good though.. you'll have to buy me some water cooling.


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2007)

Chewy said:


> your pump is drowning man!... pull it out!
> 
> looking good though.. you'll have to buy me some water cooling.



the pump has drowned, but luckily she can breath under water 
i don't have the cam with me, so pics will have to wait


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2007)

hurray for having the cam back!
























still not finished


----------

